# Wine Bottle Label Software



## GEM (Feb 5, 2012)

Anyone have a recommendation for a good bottle labeling software for a PC? I want to print my own labels, but don't want to spend a fortune on software. Any suggestions or guidance is appreciated. Gary


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 5, 2012)

I along with several others use Avery.com It is free software to download.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Feb 5, 2012)

I now use the Avery label free software and I use 12 up labels. In the past I used 6 up labels. It's simple and quick. You can buy the generic Avery labels. Works great.


----------



## BobF (Feb 5, 2012)

Check out The GIMP for creating/manipulating the artwork. It's an open sorce, free PS-like app. Very powerful.


----------



## JordanPond (Feb 5, 2012)

I use the Avery software that you can download for free. When It comes to making labels I am reminded that giving an artistically challenged person a design app does not make him a designer.

The app is great, I am not.


----------



## GEM (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks guys, I am going to try the Avery tonight. I tried to work with Work 2007, but came up more than a little short, operator error I am sure. Anyway, I just want a simple process.

Gary


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Feb 6, 2012)

I use Avery and Gimp as well.


----------

